# British Passport,Living in HK



## gippy (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello Everyone

I am an Indian Passport Holder and married with British passport holder girl,who is working and living in HK by birth and i am also working on dependent visa in HK. we are planning to Move to UK. please suggest us something.

Many thanks for your valuable time.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

gippy said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am an Indian Passport Holder and married with British passport holder girl,who is working and living in HK by birth and i am also working on dependent visa in HK. we are planning to Move to UK. please suggest us something.
> 
> Many thanks for your valuable time.


You will need to apply for an UK spouse visa in Hong Kong. Please see link below - 

UK Visa Information - Hong Kong

Your wife needs to earn more than £18600 per year or you have savings worth £62500 in order to qualify for an UK spouse visa.

Have you consider to become a Hong Kong permanent resident (having the right of abode in Hong Kong) before you leave for the UK? All you need is seven years of lawful residence in Hong Kong before applying.

Eligibility for the Right of Abode in the HKSAR | Immigration Department 

Once you have the right of abode in Hong Kong, you can apply to naturalise as a Chinese citizen. If you are successful, you then can apply for a HKSAR passport which would offer greater visa free access across (for example visa free entry into the Schengen area) the world then an Indian passport. However, you will need to give up your Indian passport in order to gain Chinese citizenship. Please see link below - 

Application for Naturalisation as a Chinese National | Immigration Department


----------



## Wonderful2016 (Jul 6, 2015)

UK immigration rules are much tougher than ever, and still have to wait for my HK wife to get her UK visa since Feb 2015!


----------



## gippy (Jul 6, 2015)

Many thanks for you both for reply.

@HKG3
Do i need to be permanent in HK first,then only can apply..? have to wait alot.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

gippy said:


> Many thanks for you both for reply.
> 
> @HKG3
> Do i need to be permanent in HK first,then only can apply..? have to wait alot.


The answer to your question are as follows - 

For UK spouse visa - the answer is no

For naturalisation as a Chinese national - the answer is yes

I suggested the Hong Kong permanent resident (right of abode in Hong Kong) issue is because as a Chinese national with the right of abode in Hong Kong, one can apply for a HKSAR passport, which offers greater visa free access around the world (for example the Schengen area) than an Indian passport. As I cannot see in this post how long the OP stayed in Hong Kong for, I though the above suggestion may worth a try.


----------



## gippy (Jul 6, 2015)

Thank you for suggestion.


----------

